# front clips????



## gcwalsh (Oct 31, 2011)

I am in need of a 1987 nissan 300zx front clip well the front half. heres what ive done. someone backed over the front i took off the hood, front fenders, lights, bumper, radiator, and the ac condencer. i have made cuts off of the front from the bar that goes across the front that the hood latches to. i need a replacement front end and i wanna do more work to the engin without having to take it out any ideas i would like to add a turbo but i dont have any idea how i just need to read up on what needs to be done it is a 3.0 v6 can anyone help?

email me for pics to get a better idea if u need em [email protected]

thanks


----------

